# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  israil Adına Lobiciliğe Soyunmak!

## atoybil

İsrail Adına Lobiciliğe Soyunmak! 

İsrail'in, Türkiye büyükelçiliklerinde ofis açmayı teklif etmesi, İsrail adına lobiciliğe soyunmanın göstergesidir. İbrahim KARAGüL'ün Yazısı

Nobel Barış üdülü bu yıl Türkiye'ye verilecek! 

Bu kadarını da beklemiyorduk! İsrail'in, Müslüman ülkelerle işbirliği için, Türkiye büyükelçiliklerinde ofis açmayı teklif etmesi ve bu düşüncesini Pakistan'la görüşmesi hazmedilir bir durum değil. Bu, barış çabasının değil, İsrail adına lobiciliğe soyunmanın göstergesidir. Son derece küçük düşürücü bir durum. Bu ülkede, İsrail istihbaratının operasyonlar yaptığını düşünürsek, daha nelerle karşılaşabileceğimizi Allah bilir. Bu tuhaf tekliften daha önemlisi, teklife zemin hazırlayan yeni süreç. 

Pakistan Dışişleri Bakanı Hurşit Mahmut Kasuri ile İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Silvan şalom'un Türkiye'nin aracılığı ile İstanbul'da yaptıkları görüşme, iki ülke arasındaki düşmanlığı yumuşatmakla sınırlı değil. üok daha derin ve kapsamlı bir stratejinin sonucu. Zaten teklif de bu görüşmede yapılıyor. Pakistan'dan sonra Mısır, Fas, Tunus, Katar, Umman, Bangladeş, Malezya, Endonezya gibi on ülke daha gelecek. Gazze'den çekilen İsrail, çekilmenin karşılığını yüz kat fazlasıyla alacak. Ekonomik ve siyasi güç olarak yeniden doğacak. Türkiye üzerinden bölgesel bir güç olacak. Oysa çekilme bir aldatmaca, bir yalan! Gazze hala 

İsrail kuşatması altında. 

Kasuri-şalom görüşmesi için aylardır çalışma yapılıyordu. Buluşma, Pakistan Devlet Başkanı Perviz Müşerref'in New York'taki Amerikan Yahudi Kongresi'nde yapacağı görüşmeden iki hafta önce gerçekleşti. Ne ilginç; Türk-İsrail eksenini kuran Yahudi lobi kuruluşları, şimdi de bu stratejiyi geliştirdi ve uyguluyor. 

ABD, Irak işgali sonrası başlattığı yeni Ortadoğu düzeni stratejisinin bir adım sonrasını uyguluyor. Kuzey Afrika'dan Endonezya'ya uzanan coğrafyaya "yeni bir İslam kuşağı" oluşuyor. Soğuk Savaş dönemindeki gibi bir Yeşil Kuşakğ Tırmanan hilafet tartışmaları da, yeni Osmanlı tartışmaları da bu kuşak için. İKü'nün yeniden yapılandırılması ve Müslüman coğrafyada iç gerilimlere yönelik arayışları nedense bu stratejiyle birebir örtüşüyor. 

Türkiye, ABD ve İsrail'in öncülük ettiği süreç, Suriye ve İran'ı dışlıyor. Türk-İsrail ekseninin İran, Irak ve Suriye'yi dışladığı gibi. O zaman, ürdün eksene katılmıştı. şimdi Mısır, Tunus, Yemen gibi Arap ülkeleri ile Pakistan ve Bangladeş gibi Asya ülkeleri katılıyor. Türk-İsrail ekseni, daha doğrusu ABD-İngiltere-İsrail-Türkiye ekseni hem Kuzey Afrika'ya hem Güney Asya'ya hem de Orta Asya'ya uzanıyor artık. 

Yeni süreç, Türkiye ile İran ve Suriye arasındaki üçlü yakınlaşmanın ölümü demektir. Irak'tan yükselen tehdide karşı başlatılan süreç, bölgesel inisiyatife dönüşme eğilimine girmişti. Türkiye'nin AB üyeliği ile, Rusya ve üin'le yakın ilişkiler kurmasıyla da örtüşen üçlü inisiyatif, ABD-İngiliz-İsrail üçlüsünün yeni İslam kuşağı ağır yara alacak. şimdiden İsrail-Pakistan yakınlaşmasının İran'ı hedef aldığına, özellikle nükleer çalışmalarıyla ilgili bilgi paylaşımını içerdiğine, Pakistan'ın nükleer beyni Abdülkadir Han'ın İran'la işbirliğine ilişkin bilgilerin İsrail'e aktarılacağına ilişkin yorumlar yapılıyor. 

Peki, yeni İslam Kuşağı ABD için ne ifade ediyor: üncelikle İslam'ın kontrol altına alınmasını, Müslüman kitlelerin denetlenmesini, ABD'yi ve Batı'yı hedef alan dini/siyasi akımların tasfiyesi için kontrol edilebilir bir dini meşruiyet merkezinin oluşturulmasını, İsrail ve ABD'ye yakın rejimlerin güvence altına alınmasını... Tabi bütün bunlar barış ve demokrasi adına yapılacak. Bizler de, bu coğrafyanın adaletsizliklerden, otoriter yönetimlerden, sömürüden, fakirlikten kurtulduğunu zannedeceğiz. Yeni esaret sürecini fark etmeyeceğiz bile. Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi bütün bunları içeriyor. Müslüman ülke yönetimlerinin, sivil toplum kuruluşlarının, İslami organizasyonlarının öncülüğünde uygulanıyor. Yeni bir din inşasının yanında yeni bir coğrafya inşa ediliyor. Bu çalışmanın sürpriz oluşumları, "siyasi ve dini meşruiyet mekanizmaları"nı da beraberinde getireceğini bilmeliyiz. 

Aynı zamanda yeni bir Avrasya inşa ediliyor, Amerikan Avrasyası. Soğuk Savaş yeşil kuşağı Sovyet yayılmasına karşıydı. şimdiki yeşil kuşak hem İslam tehdidine hem de Asya'ya karşı şekilleniyor. 

Rusya, önce üin'le, sonra Hindistan'la askeri tatbikatlar yaptı. şimdi üçü birden tatbikatlara hazırlanıyor. Rusya-Hindistan-üin arasında stratejik ortaklık çalışmaları ilerliyor. Bölgede dünyanın en büyük serbest pazarı oluşuyor. Teknoloji farkı kapanıyor. ABD ve Batı, yeni İslam kuşağını yine bir tampon bölge olarak, bu sefer de Asya'ya karşı kuruyor. 

Türkiye'nin merkezinde bulunduğu bu süreç, Irak işgalini bir barış sürecine dönüştürebilir mi? İşgal, savaşa son veren barış olabilir mi? Hiç sanmıyorum. Dünya, uyum ekseninde değil, çatışma ekseninde kamplara ayrılıyor. İyimserlik bizleri uyutmasın. Irak işgali, barışı değil, "bütün savaşları başlatan savaş" olacak. 

Fehmi Hüveydi, Pakistan'ın özellikle seçilmesine dikkat çekiyor ve ekliyor: Müşerref daha önce birçok kez saldırılara uğradı. Saldırılar artabilir. Moritanya yönetimi 1999 yılında İsrail ile ilişkilerini artırdı. Halk büyük tepki gösterdi, devlet Başkanı önemsemedi. Geçtiğimiz ay darbe ile devrildi. Yeni yönetim İsrail ilişkilerini askıya aldı. Bu ilişkiler Arap ve İslam ülkesinde büyük bir halk patlaması doğuracak." Bu stratejileri uygulayanlar, bölgede giderek güçlenen dalgayı maalesef göremiyorlar. Başarısız olacak. Ama bir çok siyasal rejimin sonunu getirecek bir süreç bu. 

Bu arabuluculuk başarılı olursa Türkiye'ye bu yılki Nobel Barış üdülü'nü kazandıracak. Bunu not edin! şimdiden aynı karede yer alanlar cumhurbaşkanlığına aday gösterilmeye başlanmadı mı? Kim alır bilmiyorum ama, bu sürece, BOP'a ve "İslam dünyasının temsil krizi"ne katkı yapanlardan biri bu ödülü alacak. Korkarım payımıza sadece Nobel ödülü kalacak. Korkarım o zamanki Türkiye manzarası bugünkünden çok farklı olacak!

----------

